# Fotiy Krylov



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Assisting in the Salvage of the Bulk Carrier "New Flame" off Gibraltar - (Photo taken 21/08), with the change in weather expected it is hoped that the ship will break in two, the bow section should sink completely and the stern will float and be towed away!!!
Hoped!!
Rgds Neill


----------



## Ustugs (Jul 20, 2008)

Was on the Tug "Elsbeth II" that relieved the Fotiy Krylov on scene. Had towire out to the ship the night she breached her watertight integrity in the stern section and she sank to the bridge wings. Quite a night - had to cut our towwire as she sank on top of the shackle. What's the progress on her now?


----------

